# I need help, please! I'm looping @ the google Logo



## theBearded0ne (May 29, 2012)

I Hope I'm in the right please, if not, please let me know!

So I'm stuck boot looping at the "Google" logo.

Let me tell you how I got there....

I was on mwalt2's 4.04 Stock rooted ROM.

I heard the news about Jelly Bean. Downloaded a Jelly_toro file

Made backup

Wiped data
Wiped cache partition
Wiped Dalvik

Then I got stuck on the google boot screen.

I pulled the battery after 10 minutes and tried again... It still didn't work.

So I went to restore my backup and now I'm getting the same error. It starts up, does the small vibrate then goes back to the Google Logo.

I don't know what to do now... Any information would be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Did you flash the correct version of JB?


----------



## Bungle (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey we're in the same boat!


----------



## Bungle (Jun 28, 2012)

I was running Jellybean (v1) all day. Then I rebooted and TADA! Bootloop. Well first it was stuck at Google. Then I tried restoring and bootlooped AOKP then Google repeat.


----------



## KRUSH101 (May 2, 2012)

It seems that shutting the device off isn't a good idea. IM stuck at the same place. trying to restore some nandroids of aokp...


----------



## Bungle (Jun 28, 2012)

all of my nandroids have been errors.


----------



## hedsick (Jun 28, 2011)

A fix for this is to boot recovery, then wipe cache and then reboot. Mine keeps getting stuck after the Google logo as well (1/2 the time) and this fixes it every time.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 28, 2012)

tried that a lot . Nope.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Try clearing cache & dalvik in recovery before each boot. If you don't know how to do that, you probly shouldn't be flashing experimental roms on your phone.

Edit: and the latest versions that are out, should fix this.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 28, 2012)

brkshr said:


> Try clearing cache & dalvik in recovery before each boot. If you don't know how to do that, you probly shouldn't be flashing experimental roms on your phone.
> 
> Edit: and the latest versions that are out, should fix this.


Have you read the thread at all?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Bungle said:


> Have you read the thread at all?


I opened it, then went elsewhere, then came back and posted. So I didn't see the the other posts till afterwards. Thanks for asking though...

Edit: and did you see my edit in the last post?


----------



## Bungle (Jun 28, 2012)

Yup. But if everyone's bootlooping, I don't think another version is the current answer to the problem.


----------



## OfficerMac (Nov 4, 2011)

This happened to me this afternoon.

Use this and get back to stock. I went to 4.0.2 and it worked.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13819-how-to-vzwreturn-to-factory-state-unroot-and-relock/


----------



## Bungle (Jun 28, 2012)

I got out of it. I couldn't tell ya how. But it eventually booted up.
(I wiped everything for the hundreth time, including mounts and storage. then reflashed the original JB zip, then wiped cache. After a good minute or so it booted up)


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Bungle said:


> Yup. But if everyone's bootlooping, I don't think another version is the current answer to the problem.


Not everyone is bootlooping. I haven't had any problems. They've made some fixes/enhancements for the current versions. So I would give it a shot.

Did you guys dirty flash? Did you wipe cache/dalvik/data/system install rom, then fresh install apps, not TiBu?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Bungle said:


> I got out of it. I couldn't tell ya how. But it eventually booted up.
> (I wiped everything for the hundreth time, including mounts and storage. then reflashed the original JB zip, then wiped cache. After a good minute or so it booted up)


Cool, disregard last post then.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 28, 2012)

brkshr said:


> Not everyone is bootlooping.


Everyone in the thread that was looking for help.


> Did you guys dirty flash? Did you wipe cache/dalvik/data/system install rom, then fresh install apps, not TiBu?


Did not dirty flash. Was running the first version from last night. Had rebooted several times and did not have the problems others were having until that last reboot this afternoon.
Did not install any apps or use TB.
Again, I'm out and about just finalizing my situation as it may help others.
Question, there are now two threads on here with jellybean. Any recommendations on which to save me from reading 200 pages of which is better?


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

Had the problem earlier. When I installed jb, I thought the screen was stuck at the Google logo. I tried everything, eventually I tried to go back to cm9. Couldn't. Kept boot looping. Even tried restoring a nandriod and got an error. I wiped everything again tried installing jb again, this time I waited for a good 5 minutes at the Google startup logo and it finally booted into jb. Set up some stuff in jb, decided it wasn't ready yet (like having some of the extras in cm9). Rebooted into recovery. Wiped everything, formated system, and reinstalled cm9. It booted normally this time. Wondering if people that are having problems aren't waiting long enough for jb to install at the Google boot screen?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Bungle said:


> Everyone in the thread that was looking for help.
> 
> Did not dirty flash. Was running the first version from last night. Had rebooted several times and did not have the problems others were having until that last reboot this afternoon.
> Did not install any apps or use TB.
> ...


Basically Viscious-Liquid has a franco kernel now. VanirBean has popkorn kernel now. Some are saying they are sticking with version1 Liquid or version 2 VanirBean, because it has the stock kernel. You just have to flash the wifi fix for them.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 28, 2012)

So in a nutshell the only diference is the kernel? One is saying it has 4g right in the OP the other doesn't even say... I'm reading now about GPS issues in one... ugh


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Bungle said:


> So in a nutshell the only diference is the kernel? One is saying it has 4g right in the OP the other doesn't even say... I'm reading now about GPS issues in one... ugh


Aside from the kernels, I'm not too sure what else is changed between the two. There is about a 10MB difference between the two. VanirBean says it fixed gps on v3, but I don't know if that's true.


----------



## theBearded0ne (May 29, 2012)

Woah...thanks for all the replies. My problem is, that since I can't get passed the boot screen, how do I add or replace any of the ROMS i've downloaded? I'm assuming I can't.

I guess I can try to do a clean wipe again, flash the JB, let it sit a while longer and see where it takes me.


----------



## theBearded0ne (May 29, 2012)

okay I got it going. ^^ That worked. It took approximately 4 minutes to get to the Nexus logo and then it started up again. Does this mean that will happen everytime I restart? Should I do anything else to prevent it happening again?


----------



## Bungle (Jun 28, 2012)

I flashed the latest version since and haven't had any problems yet. Rebooted a couple times now.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Bungle said:


> I flashed the latest version since and haven't had any problems yet. Rebooted a couple times now.


Which version?

Edit: Which rom I guess I should say?


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

theBearded0ne said:


> okay I got it going. ^^ That worked. It took approximately 4 minutes to get to the Nexus logo and then it started up again. Does this mean that will happen everytime I restart? Should I do anything else to prevent it happening again?


 shouldn't. Only took that long on my first boot.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

i cant get mine to boot up :'(


----------



## jpin321 (Feb 24, 2012)

So apparently this is caused by the sd partition directory getting changed... so far only way back is to factory wipe, nuke it, im dissapointed but after being down for over 3 hours i'm finally reinstalling from scratch with no backups of any kinds, lost music pics etc. thats what i get for keeping my backups just on my phone


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

jpin321 said:


> So apparently this is caused by the sd partition directory getting changed... so far only way back is to factory wipe, nuke it, im dissapointed but after being down for over 3 hours i'm finally reinstalling from scratch with no backups of any kinds, lost music pics etc. thats what i get for keeping my backups just on my phone


Kinda figured it had something to do with that when rootexplorer defined it's extracting locations differently.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jdroids (Dec 3, 2011)

My recovery is broken. Wiped everything coming from Vicious' v2 and wanted to get back to any nandroid of a 404 rom I had. But I kept getting a restore data error. It would restore system but not data. I would reboot anyway and just get bootloops.

NOW I am screwed because after wiping and trying to restore many other nandroids with the same results (bootloops after data wouldn't restore) I don't even have CW recovery anymore. Just the stock system recovery which won't let me flash. Oh boy. Looks like Jelly bean nuked my phone I guess. Either way I have never had this issue before. I guess I'll have to take some time tomorrow morning and try to restore to factory. Goodbye SD card contents.

Anyone know how to copy the SD "card" contents without being able to boot up? I don't think you can but worth a question.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

billymaloney3 said:


> i cant get mine to boot up :'(


Be patient. Give it 10 minutes or so. It'll boot

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

I just rebooted for the first time after installing Vicious Jelly Bean v2.0. My phone also got stuck on the Google logo but only for about 3 minutes and then it booted up normally. I shut the phone down and rebooted again and this time it booted up normally.


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

I finally got out of my 6 hour boot loop. After the phone finally booted jelly bean I immediately went to recovery to and restored a backup. I think I will stay away from JB until the reboot situation is fixed. I do not wanna be in that situation again. It's a little scary.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Odin.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

```
adb pull /data/media/ /SDBACKUP/
```
This should come in handy to ya'll.
I'm, fortunately, having no problems.
Knock on wood.


----------



## Jdroids (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks all. Okay well I performed a data factory reset from the system recovery since my clockwork was broken. It erased my data and SD card...oh well. But I have now Android 4.0.2 with root somehow rebooted. Interesting.

Anyway does anyone know if I install a 4.0.4 rom will I be okay or do I have to install the system update it is bugging me to do (I assume if I update via the OTA I will lose root)? Also, can someone tell me what IRC channel is best for quick GNex VZW help? Thanks everyone.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow.
Post directly above you could have saved your SD card.

Check my sig.
Get yourself adb/fastboot friendly.

And yes, you can simply install a 4.0.4 rom...granted you still have CWM or TWRP or whatever you use flashed.
If not...again...my guide will get you a custom recovery in a snap.


----------



## Jdroids (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks Jub. I saw that post after I already performed the reset. Luckily I only lost the last month's data because I backed up my SD on my comp a month ago. I appreciate your quick response and help. Thanks.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Jdroids said:


> Thanks Jub. I saw that post after I already performed the reset. Luckily I only lost the last month's data because I backed up my SD on my comp a month ago. I appreciate your quick response and help. Thanks.


No worries man.
And I'm getting all grumpy here seeing users lose their data only because I would *throw a fit *if it were me.
Lol...just trying to help before that "panic mode" sets in.

A soft-brick can be a scary experience if you haven't encountered them countless times before.


----------



## Jdroids (Dec 3, 2011)

Yea I have been doing this stuff since the Original Droid but I have not gotten into too much trouble (my Bionic was a pain in the ass though) but I seem to work my way out of it. I should have waited to look for more info but jumped the gun because I knew I had most of my stuff copied to my comp.

I have managed to avoid learning adb like an IDIOT but I really need to. I have a MAC now so I wonder if there is adb for mac.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Jdroids said:


> Yea I have been doing this stuff since the Original Droid but I have not gotten into too much trouble (my Bionic was a pain in the ass though) but I seem to work my way out of it. I should have waited to look for more info but jumped the gun because I knew I had most of my stuff copied to my comp.
> 
> I have managed to avoid learning adb like an IDIOT but I really need to. I have a MAC now so I wonder if there is adb for mac.


http://developer.and.../sdk/index.html
There is.
http://wiki.cyanogen...id_SDK#Mac_OS_X

Just read the cyanogen guide...
And i've literally never used a mac...
But that sounds more complicated than it should be.
I'd recommend youtube.
And once you get it set up all the commands should be the same.


----------



## Jdroids (Dec 3, 2011)

You are awesome man! Thanks! I'll check it out.

And I copied the command for the SD card backup to my computer for future reference. Thank you!


----------



## jpin321 (Feb 24, 2012)

Adb commands dont work in fastboot so how do u pull files with a soft brick? I lost all my stuff last night over jb. I couldn't get the adb commands to do anything so i read up and it said i needed to be in android.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mazz0310 (Jul 7, 2011)

jpin321 said:


> Adb commands dont work in fastboot so how do u pull files with a soft brick? I lost all my stuff last night over jb. I couldn't get the adb commands to do anything so i read up and it said i needed to be in android.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


ADB works in the recovery (or atleast for me on Clockworkmod Touch)


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

jpin321 said:


> Adb commands dont work in fastboot so how do u pull files with a soft brick? I lost all my stuff last night over jb. I couldn't get the adb commands to do anything so i read up and it said i needed to be in android.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You should be able to adb from recovery.

Edit: Ninja'd.


----------



## jpin321 (Feb 24, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> You should be able to adb from recovery.
> 
> Edit: Ninja'd.


Good info didn't know that. Guess you learn something new every day.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

jpin321 said:


> Good info didn't know that. Guess you learn something new every day.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, I don't believe stock recovery has ADB access.
So you'd have to boot to your bootloader...

```
fastboot flash recovery NAME.img
```
Navigate to recovery...and then use ADB.
I didn't even think of that part...
As stock recovery sticks for me.
But I think the first couple of ports didn't have the replace_recovery.sh or whatever removed.


----------



## whytecountry (Jun 9, 2011)

Are you connected to a charger when you're getting this boot loop? I cannot start my phone while it's charging on Jelly Bean. As soon as I disconnect the charger it boots right up. Then plug the charger right back in and you're good to go.

Edit: I meant disconnect, battery pull, THEN start it back up and wait til it boots to plug back in.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Well...This happened to me too. Stuck at google screen..Lol. Just got it back up. Think Im gonna leave it alone til its pushed to source.


----------



## Nastrodamous (Jan 15, 2012)

even after i returned to stock its still boot wont stay in the os, goes in and then reboots itself.


----------



## Jdroids (Dec 3, 2011)

Yea JB is screwed for me. I'll wait until the source is released. Great informative trail here. Tons of issues like this with JB. Too many great ICS ROMS to put up with issues for me at least.


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

OK guys I'll tell you exactly what caused it, and what was done to fix it. 
Long story short.
There is a partition error, or shall I say improperly made... anyways, of the three ROMs out there two are still not corrected. I know exactly what all of u r going thru, you flashed the ROM all was great, then first reboot or battery pull and all he breaks loose, no amount of restore, wipe, factory reset, reflash of the ROM or an older ICS ROM would fix you, only way to return would be to fast boot the imgs, 
Jakeday has fixes it in his rom , of was fixed in V1.3

Now that said I have tested heavily and I can not get stuck in splash screen anymore.

Also for anyone that ever flashes ROMs... you all should not by now that things go wrong. And there is no reason not to have drop box installed and turn on camera upload, sync to any number of backup/restore apps so that u can ALWAYS have a backup kept in a cloud.
Also I recommend saving all important docs in the camera folder, drop box will auto upload anything saved in there. Highly recommenced and never have to worry about losing photos again

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

I've never seen so many noobs on this forum until JB arrived. I've had about 100 face palms in the past 2 days. Now my face hurts and I blame all of you!


----------



## skinnytoo (Jun 30, 2012)

I had the same issue and finally resolved it by reflashing a newer version of JB.

BTW, I cant get the voice activated on my device. I went to VZW for a new sim and only the data works. They cant ge tthe voice activated.


----------



## Jdroids (Dec 3, 2011)

No noob here. Been flashing since the Original Droid. Never had my recovery break before. I have always figured out how to get out of issues before but thanks for putting up with such noobness. Sorry to make you "facepalm" but you really can just not read my posts. I asked for help and got it from the terrific part of the great Android community. I back up all my info monthly and lost only some nonimportant pics but I appreciate the PRODUCTIVE contribution of a post by runandhide05. I have a dropbox account and didn't know you could auto backup pics and docs. Nice! I will look into that today.

iPoison, on behalf of the real "noobs" on this forum I apologize for bothering you and not knowing enough about Android phones. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jdroids (Dec 3, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> OK guys I'll tell you exactly what caused it, and what was done to fix it.
> Long story short.
> There is a partition error, or shall I say improperly made... anyways, of the three ROMs out there two are still not corrected. I know exactly what all of u r going thru, you flashed the ROM all was great, then first reboot or battery pull and all he breaks loose, no amount of restore, wipe, factory reset, reflash of the ROM or an older ICS ROM would fix you, only way to return would be to fast boot the imgs,
> Jakeday has fixes it in his rom , of was fixed in V1.3
> ...


Thanks again for this info. I am uploading all my pics and videos to dropbox as we speak. Great idea. I will try Jakeday's Jellybelly tonight. Great work!


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

Its not a boot loop anyways. It took fifteen minutes for mine to boot and its not a partition error. 2 of the ROMs zipalign when booting so it literally takes 15 to boot just be patient. But its saves a lot of battery life after boot.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Jdroids said:


> No noob here. Been flashing since the Original Droid. Never had my recovery break before. I have always figured out how to get out of issues before but thanks for putting up with such noobness. Sorry to make you "facepalm" but you really can just not read my posts. I asked for help and got it from the terrific part of the great Android community. I back up all my info monthly and lost only some nonimportant pics but I appreciate the PRODUCTIVE contribution of a post by runandhide05. I have a dropbox account and didn't know you could auto backup pics and docs. Nice! I will look into that today.
> 
> iPoison, on behalf of the real "noobs" on this forum I apologize for bothering you and not knowing enough about Android phones. Thanks for your help.


I've been trying to help people as much as possible the last few days. However, nobody seems to even want to listen what I have to say. I myself got caught in one of these boot loops and pulled myself out of it using my device and only my device. Believe it or not this is my first Android device ever. I came from a jail broken iPhone4. I've been in a lot of different sticky situations on both iOS and Android and always got myself out. Funny thing is the sticky situations always come from alpha or beta releases of new softwares. If you need my help let me know. I'm always willing to help. But I can't sit here and watch these guys who don't even know how to open a command prompt on there desktop flashing highly experimental builds to there devices and getting upset when it goes wrong. If I offended you I'm sorry. It was out of frustration and I apologize.


----------



## Jdroids (Dec 3, 2011)

iPoison, No one offended me. But the lack of help was not by you. It was the other guy who didn't help, simply complained about "noobs". You were a huge help. thank you again. Sorry if my post wasn't clear.


----------

